# K.D.E. for windoze



## francis511 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/window-on-windows/?p=817&tag=nl.e132

Check this out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice, now only if we could get a Standalone Kernel, or even with Open CL build a Linux OS that supports Future Games and Current with a propriatary API of sorts.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sure - for now I just want to see Konqueror on windoze.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 12, 2008)

I found out about it ages ago! Seems handy but I have the real thing


----------



## francis511 (Dec 12, 2008)

How kewl is this ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 12, 2008)

amarok!!!!!!!! YES!


----------



## xfire (Dec 13, 2008)

I would rather have windows away from linux


----------



## btarunr (Dec 13, 2008)

batmang said:


> amarok!!!!!!!! YES!



Unless you somehow get lib_mad installed, no .mp3 for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 13, 2008)

subscirbe for future referance


----------



## theJesus (Dec 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Unless you somehow get lib_mad installed, no .mp3 for you.


Which file-types are supported "out-of-the-box" for this?  I realize it's unstable, but I'd like to try it out anyways.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Which file-types are supported "out-of-the-box" for this?  I realize it's unstable, but I'd like to try it out anyways.



Wave and Ogg-Vorbis. 

And no, you won't be getting the KDE desktop / KDM, etc., only a set of KDE apps that run under Windows.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

there is a way to setup windows for use with different guis but it requires some system tweaking in GPEdit and other .msc apps


----------



## theJesus (Dec 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Wave and Ogg-Vorbis.
> 
> And no, you won't be getting the KDE desktop / KDM, etc., only a set of KDE apps that run under Windows.


Thanks, I was already aware that I wouldn't get the desktop (I wouldn't want it in windows anyways since it would no doubt break all kinds of compatibility).  I just wanted to try out some of the apps without having to run linux in a vm.

*proceeds to transcode some .flacs and test amarok*


----------



## francis511 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wouldn`t install on my main rig . DAMN !!!


----------



## kysg (Dec 13, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2008)

that shows a lot of promise. for now tho, just install something like vmware and install fedora/ubuntu/whatever and you are good to go.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 14, 2008)

So far, I've tried Amarok, Dolphin, and most of the games.  
Amarok is waaaaay buggy; I couldn't get it to do crap (there's good reason for it being labeled unstable).  I didn't really like the UI anyways; foobar2000 for me.  Didn't care much for Dolphin either tbh, but I'm so used to Explorer.

Many of the games may not run at first when you try to execute them.  I discovered that ending the process "dbus-daemon.exe" (and letting it restart itself) after executing a game fixed it.

Everything I tried left extra processes open after exiting/closing the program, which was quite annoying.  The processes didn't seem to be actually doing anything or using much memory at that point though, so that's good at least.


----------

